# Netzteil - Position im Gehäuse



## mmcc0810 (17. Oktober 2012)

*Netzteil - Position im Gehäuse*

Hi all,

gestern kam der neue PC, eine Höllenmaschine im Gegensatz zum "Alten", läuft soweit alles wunderbar.
Eigenartigerweise ist in diesem Computer (Gehäuse CoolerMaster) das Netzteil unten, jetzt steht der Computer aber am Boden und das Netzteil (Thermaltake Berlin 630W) blässt die Luft eben raus. 
Am Boden habe ich ca. 3-4 cm (standfusshöhe) Platz. 
Reicht das oder kann dadurch das Netzteil überhitzen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## TrinityBlade (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil - Position im Gehäuse*

Bist du dir sicher, dass das NT nach unten bläst? Normalerweise wird unten die Luft angesaugt und nach hinten ausgeblasen. Und ja, der Platz reicht aus.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2012)

hm nja und ziehen nicht alle NTs Luft an? Ich glaube des wäre sehr komisch wenn´s mal anderster rum wär


----------



## mmcc0810 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja von der Logik her ist es mir jetzt klar dass der Ventilator ja luft ansaugen sollte (Denkfehler) und auf der Seite rausbläst.
Bei meinen vorigen Computer war das Netzteil oben und der Ventilator schaute ins Gehäuse, dachte mir immer der saugt die Luft von aussen nach innen

Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist seit ner Weile ein "Trend", dass das NT unten ist - was nun "besser" ist, kann man nicht sagen, aber es hat sich bewährt und ist auf keinen Fall verkehrt


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2012)

naja, verkehrt
Relativ, man braucht halt noch Extralüfter, aber keine Ahnung was das ausmacht, einen Extremen unterschied sollte es aber nicht ausmachen


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, verkehrt
> Relativ, man braucht halt noch Extralüfter, aber keine Ahnung was das ausmacht, einen Extremen unterschied sollte es aber nicht ausmachen


 nen Extralüfter brauchst Du doch so oder so - ich kenne keinen Gamer, dessen PC beruhigt nur mit dem Netzteil-Lüfter "entlüftet" wird ^^  und bei den Gehäusen ist ja idR mind ein Lüfter schon eingebaut. Heutzutage sind da auch selbst die billigen Lüfter kaum störend, wenn sie hinten eingebaut sind.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2012)

naja, mein Gehäuse kann ich eigentlich nur über´s Netzteil entlüften, da kein Platz für einen ist 
Aber das Ding ist jetzt schon 12 Jahre alt und ein Bigtower, der auch etwas anderster aufgebaut ist und nochmal etwas optimiert wurde 
Und so wird der CPU auch nur so 45° warm


----------

